# extremely light spotting



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I haven't had ppaf yet, but the last few times I've had sex, right after I've noticed a very slight amount of blood. Just a really small spot or two on the TP. At first I thought maybe there were tiny little tears, but I checked pretty thoroughly in the mirror, and I'm pretty sure its coming from inside. Why would that happen?


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

irritated or inflamed cervix? Maybe you have a minor infection. I've also heard that pregnancy will make a cervix sensitive too... ???


----------

